# Reply from Monarch (Scott) about upcoming Kits



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Scott's Reply

Nobody is itchin' more than me David. It's a downright rash! The Ghost should be ready for production very soon. The moon suit will follow fast and there are two more very nice surprises before we will see the fly. Actually four more nice surprises. Two of the test shots I now have. 2009 will be a year where the deadlines are met. 2008 is more of learn to walk before you run year. 

Scott 

To: [email protected] 
Subject: Monarch Models Website Contact 
From: [email protected] 
Date: Tue, 6 May 2008 13:27:31 -0400 

Hello Scott, 

Will there be an update soon on the following kits The Ghost, Moon Suit, The Fly and any other kits coming up. Loved the Nosferatu kit just itching for more new kits just like everyone else. 

Good Luck and Regards, 

David


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Make mine styrine!*

Thanks for the update, Dave. I've always said that with the size of the model stash I already have (not to mention Mrs. McG.'s job jar), I can keep busy while I wait for the next kit issues. Scott's got a proven track record so I'll just get back to my workbench and/or reseeding the lawn. 

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update David. It's much appreciated. 
Mark, I agree. I'm in no real hurry and at least we know we'll get them. Plus I'm on a tight budget these days so it's nice to have them spaced out a little. It gives me time to save my bikkies.

Chris.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Any news on the Glow Nosferatu kit?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Something to save up for. I try to buy these kits (And Moebius') in cases of 24 for our store, Monster Hobbies. (I'm trying to make sure I have these kits for a long time.)


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks David. I am placing a preorder for these today and I was told approximately July for a due date. Not trying to spread any rumors on a date. As we all know it is a crap shoot when it comes to release dates. July was just the latest I heard from the person I am dealing with. I too am very excited about this particular kit! I would tend to think that Monarch would be pushing to have it for WF at the very least.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting that reply. I, too, have too many projects waiting to be finished, so can afford to wait a bit 'til the Ghost and the Moon Suit appear. But when they do, I gotta have 'em!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just hope one of them arrives by Halloween. That would be Kool!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So have I got this right......4 more surprises before the Fly? That's 4 more figure kits right?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

surprises...goooooooood...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Big Moonsuit!!! Big Moonsuit!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> So have I got this right......4 more surprises before the Fly? That's 4 more figure kits right?


Yeah...but look at how he said it...Scott first said he has' two surprises before the Fly'...then says' well actually four' That makes me think that there are two new 'surprise' kits and their 'GLOW' cousins ...Just a guess but that's how I read it....Speaking of guessing...anyone want to go out on a limb and guess what these two kits might be ? My two guesses are :#1- Medusa --#2 Bride of Dracula....
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Vampire and the glow Vampire? 

(I can live in hope!!)

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

*Could be....ANYTHING!!*



mcdougall said:


> Yeah...but look at how he said it...Scott first said he has' two surprises before the Fly'...then says' well actually four' That makes me think that there are two new 'surprise' kits and their 'GLOW' cousins ...Just a guess but that's how I read it....Speaking of guessing...anyone want to go out on a limb and guess what these two kits might be ? My two guesses are :#1- Medusa --#2 Bride of Dracula....
> Mcdee


This reminds me of my kid and my foster kids looking at wrapped packages under the Christmas tree. "C'mon! Just a hint!" "Don't know guys. It could be....ANYTHING!"

I like the Medusa and Bride of Dracula idea. Along with..... well, there's another thread for wishes somewhere else.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> This reminds me of my kid and my foster kids looking at wrapped packages under the Christmas tree. "C'mon! Just a hint!" "Don't know guys. It could be....ANYTHING!"
> 
> I like the Medusa and Bride of Dracula idea. Along with..... well, there's another thread for wishes somewhere else.


Can't argue with you there Mrmurph ...When I start talking about these models I DO feel like a kid at Christmas :thumbsup: 
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mrmurph said:


> ..."Don't know guys. It could be....ANYTHING!"...


That's what The Old Man said when his "major award" arrived in _A Christams Story_ - and look what *he *got!:woohoo:

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Careful Mark....you'll shoot your eyes out ! 
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

There are days when a project _simply will not _go right when that becomes a consideration, McDee... :freak:

But for now, have a great weekend!

Mark McG.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> That's what The Old Man said when his "major award" arrived in _A Christams Story_ - and look what *he *got!:woohoo:
> 
> Mark McG.


" 'Fra-gee-lay!' It must be Italian!" Could it be Mario Bava kits - maybe Barbara Steele from "Black Sunday" or Boris Karloff in "Black Sabbath!":wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...and we ALL remeber what happened to his award! "Not a finger!"


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Funny...MY old man worked in profanity the way other artists worked in oils too...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You can still hear his cloud of profanity hovering over Lake Michigan....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OHHH...FFFUUUUDDGGE...except I didn't say fudge.
Mcdee


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Big Glow Judy Robinson!!!!!!


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

*Nosferatu availability?*

I've talked to several retailers in the Toronto area who are under the impression their order for the Nosferatu by Monarch models is pending but I understand the kit production is already sold out. So whats happening ? Is the Glow Nosferatu the only option left? (A rather nice option!) Or will there be another production run.

Thanks , Oggy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

oggy4u said:


> I've talked to several retailers in the Toronto area who are under the impression their order for the Nosferatu by Monarch models is pending but I understand the kit production is already sold out. So whats happening ? Is the Glow Nosferatu the only option left? (A rather nice option!) Or will there be another production run.
> 
> Thanks , Oggy


Looks like Scott is selling them direct now :thumbsup:... Original Nosferatu Models!!!
Mcdee ....see below...

Item Specifics - Item Condition	
Condition: 
New

Please visit us on the web at www.monarchmodels.net

Nosferatu is now available direct, for $24.99 (plus Shipping) Why pay more?

Paypal accepted at Monarch Model Corp.

Shipping from Canada from the U.S. with two options

1) Flat rate air mail - No tracking number therefore no guarantees but nothing has been lost yet, nor is it expected to be lost. $8.55

2) Expedited parcel - Tracking number + guarantee, but pricey at $13.50

Quantity purchases can be combined but may require a tracking number.

Shipping within Canada based on Postal Code, and varies from $7.50 to $10.50. Please email for exact rate.

International: Approximately $17 by air mail. Please email for exact rate.

Email to [email protected]

Thank you

Just saw the above on Ebay...Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Silly thing is....I'm selling mine for $0.99 cents cheaper!  Well anyway, I'll have to see about getting more from Scott myself anyway! I only have 3 left. Wish I could say the same about DR. Jekyll! I have 11 of him left!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Scotts' intent is not to undercut his suppliers...but as he has said in the past...he wants to make sure that everyone who wants one can get it at a fair price, and not have to pay 'scalpers fees' on Ebay...quite admirable, I think:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

And darn considerate I'd say!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Dabs...your right, They will be collectors items in their own right...what with them being Original models from an original company...like any new product you have to test the waters...I don't think Scott quite knew how successful Nosferatu would be...and lucky for all of us that it was and is. I believe that for everyone of us on these forums there are hundreds of other passionate modelers who prefer to just model...I bet the numbers would be surprising . I'm not sure how many Dr.J models sold but it must have been a lot (I bought 9) and we know that between 4 and 5 thousand Nossys got gobbled up in a hurry as will, I believe, all the new models Monarch and Moebius will have to offer...Some of us have been waiting 10 years...some of us have been waiting 40 years and I'm sure a lot of you can relate when I say, I'm not letting one model slip by me this time around...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It is good to have the kits out there. Both monarch and Moebius need all the customer's they can get!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

And the scalpers will snatch them up from Monarch.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ShadOAB said:


> And the scalpers will snatch them up from Monarch.


That's why Scott is opening his own on line store 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

EXCELLENT!!!:hat::hat::hat:

Chris.:hat:


----------

